
C# 'Hello World' on x64 bare metal (no OS) - dlivingston
https://github.com/MichalStrehovsky/zerosharp/tree/master/efi-no-runtime
======
sanxiyn
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19486308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19486308)

